# Fische verschwinden



## Bebel (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Vor kurzem habe ich noch Befürchtungen gehabt, der Teich könnte überbevölkern bei dem ganzen Nachwuchs vom letzten Jahr.

Zur Zeit verschwindet jedoch fast jeden Tag ein Goldie (und auch zwei Sarassas) aus dem Teich.

Hatte zuerst einen __ Reiher in Verdacht, davon gibt es einige hier in der Nähe. (Ich denke noch immer, dass dies die wahrscheinlichste Möglichkeit ist)

Heute morgen fand ich jedoch, in einer Wühlmausfalle, eine Wanderratte und bei Wikipedia habe ich gelesen, dass diese auch schwimmen und dabei Fische fangen, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? 
Bis zu welcher (Goldie-)Größe fressen Wanderratten Fische?

LG Bebel


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Hi Bebel,

ich denke mal, die fressen alles, was sie schleppen, ziehen, zerren, erwischen können. Und im Gegensatz zu uns sind diese Bürschen proportional zu ihrer Körpergröße top Gewichtheber.


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Das kann gut sein, dass die Fische Opfer von Wanderratten werden! 
Davon haben schon mehrere Teichler erzählt, die in wasserreichen Gegenden wohnen.


----------



## Bebel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Hallo

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass sich nur diese einzige Wanderratte zu uns verirrt hat :beten.
Zumindest fehlt seitdem noch kein weiterer Fisch (beim Nachwuchs kann ich das allerdings nicht so genau sagen).
Im Moment halten sich die Fische zumeist an der tiefsten Stelle auf, das kann jedoch auch an den kalten Temperaturen liegen - das Thermometer ist heute nicht über 8°C gestiegen.

LG Bebel


----------



## daniel_xy (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

gleiches Problem:
Gestern zwei männliche Goldfische gekauft und zu den zwei einsamen Goldi-Damen in den Teich gesetzt.Eine Stunde später waren beide Fische spurlos verschwunden 

Seit einigen Jahren leben die Goldfischdamen in diesem Teich, sind wahrscheinlich zu groß für Ratte oder Vogel? Verdammt, was mache ich nun?
Ich wüßte zu gern welche Tiere in Frage kommen. 

Glaubt Ihr, daß Krähen vielleicht dafür verantwortlich sein könnten?


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Hallo Daniel,

und Du bist sicher, dass die Burschen sich nicht nur verstecken?


----------



## daniel_xy (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Das habe ich gestern auch noch gehofft. Aber sie sind eigentlich ziemlich auffällig, der eine hell weiß, der andere rot. Ich wüßte nicht, wo sie noch stecken können.

Nach dem ich beide in den Teich entlassn habe, war auffällig, daß beide Neuen mit den beiden "Alten" ähnliche Wege schwammen, zumindestens eher zusammen unterwegs waren. Seit gestern Abend sind beide Neuen nicht mehr gesehen und ganz so groß ist mein Teich auch wieder nicht. 

Ich werde mir wohl Fische kaufen müssen, die größer sind. Beide hatten eine Größe von ca. 13cm. Die "Alten" im Teich haben locker das doppelte.


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Ich würde ihnen noch ein wenig mehr Zeit geben zum Wiederauftauchen. Nicht, dass du nachher zu viele Fische hast.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Man soll sich wundern, wo die manchmal eine Ritze zum verstecken finden, wart mal noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## teichmann71 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Sind in deinem Teich evtl. weiße/ölige Flecken zu sehen gewesen? 
Bei mir war es der __ Fischreiher. Der kommt so lang bis du keinen Fisch mehr im Teich hast.
Er beobachtet sehr lange deine Gewohnheiten zu welchen Zeiten du Zuhause bist.
Bei mir kam er immer zwischen 5 und 6 Uhr. 
Das sich deine Fische in der tieferen Region aufhalten ist auch ein klares Zeichen für den "Freund" aller Fischteichbesitzer.
Ich glaube du solltest mal was gegen Fischreiher unternehmen. 
An Mäuse oder Ratten galube ich jedenfalls nicht.

LG Teichmann


----------



## MadDog (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Ich tendiere in eine andere Richtung.

Gibt es bei Dir oder in der Nachbarschaft vielleicht Katzen?

Ich habe an meinem alten Teich diverse male beobachten können, das Katzen versucht haben sich zu bedienen.
Ich habe seinerzeit Katzengras gepflanzt, der Duft soll angeblich Katzen verjagen und zusätzlich noch Duftfallen aufgestellt.
Damit hatte sich das Problem dann bei mir gelöst.

Gegen __ Reiher ist ein Sonnensegel nicht schlecht. Außerdem kann man ein Netz über den Teich spannen.

Versuche es doch mal auf diesem Weg.

Gruß

MadDog


----------



## Ph1lll (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Ich habe gerade eben einen __ Reiher an unserem Teich entdeckt wenn ich jetzt ein Netz Spanne wie Hoch über der Wasser Oberfläche sollte das sein und wie lange muss es drauf bleiben


----------



## StefanBO (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*



MadDog schrieb:


> Ich habe seinerzeit Katzengras gepflanzt, der Duft soll angeblich Katzen verjagen


Als "Katzengras" werden weiche Grassorten  verkauft, die Katzen ohne Freigang (und somit ohne andere Möglichkeiten) zum Knabbern angeboten werden sollen. In der Hoffnung, dass dann Grünlilie und Co. im Haus verschont bleiben  Vielleicht meinst du ja die http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verpiss-dich-Pflanze


----------



## hoboo34 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*



> wie Hoch über der Wasser Oberfläche



So hoch, dass dir die Pflanzen nicht in 2-3 Wochen ins Netz wachsen.



> wie lange muss es drauf bleiben



So lange bis du sicher bist dass der Junge frustriert aufgegeben hat. Ich würde es mit den Reiherschnüren versuchen bevor ich mit einem Netz operiere.


----------



## Ph1lll (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

und was ist mit einem __ Reiher Schreck der Wasserspritzt, hat da wer erfahrungen mit 
alles was ich bis jetzt darüber gelesen hab war Positiv. 
könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Hallo Phil,

zum Thema __ Reiher guckst Du bitte hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12903


----------



## daniel_xy (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Hallo Freunde!

Meine Fische sind definitiv nicht mehr im Teich. Nach einer Stunde ca. waren beide weg. __ Fischreiher gibt es ganz sicher in der Gegend aber gesehen habe ich bei mir noch keinen.
Und wie gesagt, meine beiden "alten" Goldfische sind schon Jahre im Teich.

Ich beobachte regelmäßig Krähe und Elster am Teich aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß die sich einen Fisch schnappen. Katzen sind natürlich nicht auszuschließen aber gesehen habe ich noch keine.

Es hilft alles nichts, ich werde nochmal Fische kaufen und versuchen etwas größere Exemplare zu nehmen. Wenn die dann wieder weg sind, stelle ich ne Kamera auf und lüfte das Geheimnis 

Schöne Woche wünsche ich!
Gruß Daniel


----------



## daniel_xy (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Christine hatte so recht. Meine beiden "neuen" Goldis wurden gestern Abend von meiner Freundin gesichtet. Sie sind also tatsächlich noch in meinem Teich. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, wo die sich verstecken aber sie wurden nicht gefressen oder entführt 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme, Ideen und Anregungen. Hoffen wir mal, daß die beiden irgendwann mal so mutig sind und sich frei im Wasser bewegen.


----------



## teichmann71 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Ich hatte auch jahrelang ein häßliches Teichnetz über meinem Teich. Nach zwei Jahren ist es meisten sowieso kaputt, weil Pflanzen durchwachsen und die Struktur des Plastiks (welches permanent der Sonne ausgesetzt ist) reißt. 
Ein Tipp. Ich habe Nylonfäden (Anglerschnur) über den Teich gespannt. Sie haben etwa einen Abstand von 30 -35 cm. seither hat sich der Bursche nicht mehr an den Teich getraut. __ Reiher sind keine guten Flieger. Sie benötigen Platz beim Flügelschlag und hassen es wenn die Flügel irgendwo streifen. 
Nylonfäden sind fast nicht zu sehen und schützen (meinen Teich zumindest) sehr gut.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Hallo,
also an Ratten glaube ich auch weniger
Der __ Reiher schaut gerne während der Dämmerung vorbei:evil
In 60cm Höhe eine Angelschnur möglichst dicht am Wasser spannen schafft meist Abhilfe:beten

@Daniel
Welcher Verkäufer hat den das Talent Männer und Frauen bei Goldfischen zu unterscheiden:__ nase:nase:nase


----------



## morgaine (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*



Ph1lll schrieb:


> und was ist mit einem __ Reiher Schreck der Wasserspritzt, hat da wer erfahrungen mit
> alles was ich bis jetzt darüber gelesen hab war Positiv.
> könnt ihr das bestätigen?



Moin
wir haben unseren seit 2 Jahren am Teich und es sind äusserst wenig Fische "abhanden" gekommen (insgesamt 4 Stück), allerdings zu den Zeiten, an denen man vergessen hatte ihn einzuschalten . Dies muss aber nicht zwingend ein Reiher gewesen sein, denn es gibt auch reichlich Katzen in der Anlage, aber auch diese mögen es nicht mit Wasser bespritzt zu werden  
Netz kommt nur drüber, wenn im Winter das Wasser abgestellt wird. 

morg


----------



## daniel_xy (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*



Christian und Frauke schrieb:


> @Daniel
> Welcher Verkäufer hat den das Talent Männer und Frauen bei Goldfischen zu unterscheiden:__ nase:nase:nase



Der Verkäufer meinte die Weibchen sind eher größer als die Männchen. Er schien sich ziemlich sicher


----------



## SusiS. (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische verschwinden*

Hallo teichmann71



> Sind in deinem Teich evtl. weiße/ölige Flecken zu sehen gewesen?



Wir haben auf unserem Teich ab und an mal so einen weißen Belag  der sich durch den Teich zieht.

Meinst du das könnte etwas mit einem __ Reiher-Besuch zu tun haben und was hat es mit diesem Belag auf sich ?

Fragt SusiS.


----------

